# You're not going to believe it



## tundra girl (Mar 2, 2006)

On April 16 I mailed 25 shrimp to a kid in IL- I live in WI. They never recieved it so I mailed 10 more and Pedro mailed some they recieved both a few days after they were mailed. Today they recieved the 1st package. The address was correct and perfectly legible. no damage to the box. 

The water in the bag was so cloudy that they couldn't see inside. When they opened it and started adding water -OMG some were still alive. DO I know how to pack em or what. Plants were completley dead, and 13 Cherries survived to post office. Holy smokes!!

I think the PO should give me a refund. Almost 3 week for priority mail 1 state away. What the heck?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow! That's over 2 weeks in the mail! The resiliency of cherries! 

I agree the PO should give you a refund, but I doubt the PO will agree. Unless it's guarantee to arrive, like Express shipping is, then I think you're out of luck. 

-John N.


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

Man, if UPS or fedex would get their stuff together and get a cheap flat rate shipping going, i would switch to them in a HEARTBEAT. way too many problems with usps.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Unfortunately, USPS won't gaurantee perishable items. 

I agree, it would be nice if one of the other shipping companies stepped up and got a flat rate going.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I mailed some plants from RI to Texas Priority. The buyer sent me a money order via snail mail. We sent them out on the same day, and I recieved my money order one day before the package arrived. Wow, USPS, for increasing rates and such you think they could increase service?


----------



## ianmoede (Jan 17, 2005)

USPS = teh suck.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I thought it was a bit ridiculous that a package of shrimp I mailed to another city, only about 2 hours away, took nearly a week to be delivered. I can't decide which is worse for mishandling, the USPS or the airlines...
I always add delivery confirmation on priority mail shipments. At least you have some idea of where the package is, and when it's delivered.


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

*Grrr...*

Part of the last email I sent USPS:

"The reason why I am so upset is that I have had many problems with USPS in recent months, some are understandable, but this is kind of ridiculous. I am a member of Netflix and there have been problems with movies arriving back and forth. If this happens too much they will assume I am stealing and cancel my account. I had two checks to credit card companies and my rent that never arrived. I was charged over $100 in late fees and in canceling checks (filed a complaint then also). I now have to go out of my way to find a post office because I no longer trust my mailman to keep track of the mail in my box. And now my packages are not arriving."

The package that never arrived was plants from a fellow APC member. The tracking info said it was delivered at 7:30am?! Psssh! I wish I got my mail that early. It was never resolved and I am sure I will never recieve a penny for all the money that I have lost.

I am still furious.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

There is always insurance that USPS has but I don't know if that is reliable! They also have the tracking ones where the recipient has to sign the package. It only costs less than a dollar. And no I don't work for the PO. I have had problems before.


----------

